# comment enregistrer du stream sur mac



## krishoo (30 Avril 2007)

Salut les férus de l'intermac, j'aimerai pouvoir enregistrer des archives en stream du net (you tube) et tous les logitiels que j'ai trouvé st uniquement pour pc ou linux.
quelqu'un connait-il un soft pour mac qui fonctionne . 
merci d'avance


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Mai 2007)

tu as essayé l'un de ces sites ? 
Javimoya. keep vid.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Mai 2007)

Pour les vid&#233;os de Youtube, rien de plus facile. Tu joues la vid&#233;o jusqu'au bout avec Safari. Puis tu vas dans le menu Fen&#234;tre > Activit&#233;. Appara&#238;t alors &#224; l'&#233;cran la fen&#234;tre d'activit&#233; de Safari qui recense tous les fichiers des pages web charg&#233;s lors de la navigation. Tu rep&#232;res la ligne correspondant &#224; la vid&#233;o, ais&#233;ment identifiable gr&#226;ce &#224; la taille du fichier (quelques m&#233;gaoctets). Tu double-cliques sur cette ligne et le t&#233;l&#233;chargement de la vid&#233;o d&#233;marre. Une fois le fichier t&#233;l&#233;charg&#233;, il ne te reste plus qu'&#224; le convertir en mp4 avec iSquint.
Outre la regarder avec le Quick Time Player, tu pouuras l'ajouter &#224; iTunes. Et si tu le mets dans le dossier "S&#233;quences" et que tu as FrontRow sur ton Mac, tu pourras m&#234;me mater la vid&#233;o en plein &#233;cran.


----------



## miaou (1 Mai 2007)

déjà débattu maintes fois 
autres solutions :
copier l'adresse de la vidéo là 
http://vixy.net/

avec Safari
http://www.clubic.com/telecharger-fiche24865-podtube.html

ou avec firefox ,l'extension  videoDownloader


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Mai 2007)

miaou a dit:


> d&#233;j&#224; d&#233;battu maintes fois
> autres solutions :
> copier l'adresse de la vid&#233;o l&#224;
> http://vixy.net/
> ...


La soution que je donne a l'avantage de marcher sur de nombreux sites. Par exemple je viens de r&#233;cup&#233;rer la vid&#233;o de Sarkozy vu par les animaux sur Dailymotion (et j'ai d&#233;j&#224; utilis&#233; cette m&#233;thode avec succ&#232;s sur le sote de l'&#233;mission la nouvelle star). Et iSquint offrre des possiilit&#233;s de r&#233;glage de qualit&#233; et le choix entre iPod et TV. A voir donc.


----------



## krishoo (2 Mai 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Pour les vid&#233;os de Youtube, rien de plus facile. Tu joues la vid&#233;o jusqu'au bout avec Safari. Puis tu vas dans le menu Fen&#234;tre > Activit&#233;. Appara&#238;t alors &#224; l'&#233;cran la fen&#234;tre d'activit&#233; de Safari qui recense tous les fichiers des pages web charg&#233;s lors de la navigation. Tu rep&#232;res la ligne correspondant &#224; la vid&#233;o, ais&#233;ment identifiable gr&#226;ce &#224; la taille du fichier (quelques m&#233;gaoctets). Tu double-cliques sur cette ligne et le t&#233;l&#233;chargement de la vid&#233;o d&#233;marre. Une fois le fichier t&#233;l&#233;charg&#233;, il ne te reste plus qu'&#224; le convertir en mp4 avec iSquint.
> Outre la regarder avec le Quick Time Player, tu pouuras l'ajouter &#224; iTunes. Et si tu le mets dans le dossier "S&#233;quences" et que tu as FrontRow sur ton Mac, tu pourras m&#234;me mater la vid&#233;o en plein &#233;cran.


merci ducky, j'essaye de ce pas!


----------



## Ulyxes (11 Mai 2007)

Pour Youtube, il y a aussi flv converter qui marche bien (figure sur d'autres fils de macg).

Au passage, quelqu'un saurait-il comment récupérer une vidéo dans un .asp ; j'ai essayé de regarder dans le source pour essayer de trouver une solution mais rien à faire - quelle idée d'utiliser ASP aussi  

Lien :  http://www.pecheur.com/boutiques/video-tanzilli-silure-part-1.asp


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Mai 2007)

Ulyxes a dit:


> Pour Youtube, il y a aussi flv converter qui marche bien (figure sur d'autres fils de macg).
> 
> Au passage, quelqu'un saurait-il comment récupérer une vidéo dans un .asp ; j'ai essayé de regarder dans le source pour essayer de trouver une solution mais rien à faire - quelle idée d'utiliser ASP aussi
> 
> Lien :  http://www.pecheur.com/boutiques/video-tanzilli-silure-part-1.asp


J'ai essayé de récupérer la vidéo sur cette page avec la méthode que j'ai donné et j'ai réussi. Je te met en pièce jointe la capture d'écran de la fenêtre d'activité de Safari avec la ligne de la vidéo encadrée en rouge.


----------



## Ulyxes (12 Mai 2007)

ça y est ! Je l'ai  !  pas le poisson mais le fichier, 89,7 Mo quand même, une belle pièce   

Merci beaucoup pour cet essai.
Une question (peut-être bête) :  pourquoi faut-il les convertir en mp4  ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Mai 2007)

Ulyxes a dit:


> &#231;a y est ! Je l'ai  !  pas le poisson mais le fichier, 89,7 Mo quand m&#234;me, une belle pi&#232;ce
> 
> Merci beaucoup pour cet essai.
> Une question (peut-&#234;tre b&#234;te) :  pourquoi faut-il les convertir en mp4  ?


Il faut les convertir dans un autre format de fichier parce que sinon, ils sont illisibles. Le mp4 n'est pas obligatoire : c'est juste parce que c'est celui utilis&#233; par l'iPod et que la vocation premi&#232;re d'iSquint est de mettre les vid&#233;os au format pour l'iPod vid&#233;o. Mais, comme tu le vois, rien n'emp&#234;che de l'utiliser pour d'autres usages.


----------



## PA5CAL (13 Mai 2007)

Bonjour

La conversion n'est pas obligatoire si les codecs idoines sont install&#233;s, et qu'on n'a pas l'intention de visualiser les vid&#233;os sur un autre appareil qui ne reconna&#238;t pas le format.

Pour ma part, j'arrive &#224; lire les vid&#233;os FLV t&#233;l&#233;charg&#233;es avec Quicktime depuis que j'ai install&#233; le plugin Perian.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Mai 2007)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> La conversion n'est pas obligatoire si les codecs idoines sont installés, et qu'on n'a pas l'intention de visualiser les vidéos sur un autre appareil qui ne reconnaît pas le format.
> 
> Pour ma part, j'arrive à lire les vidéos FLV téléchargées avec Quicktime depuis que j'ai installé le plugin Perian.


Merci pour ce complément d'information.


----------



## Ulyxes (13 Mai 2007)

Je posai cette question parce que je lis les .flv (et les .avi) avec VLC ; mais tout le monde n'a peut-être pas VLC... disponible ici chez Videolan.

Seul problème :  on ne peut pas toujours se positionner où on veut lors de la lecture de la vidéo (c'est le cas de la vidéo citée plus haut) ; cela va si on veut la regarder en entier.


----------



## bamb (24 Mai 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Pour les vidéos de Youtube, rien de plus facile. Tu joues la vidéo jusqu'au bout avec Safari. Puis tu vas dans le menu Fenêtre > Activité. Apparaît alors à l'écran la fenêtre d'activité de Safari qui recense tous les fichiers des pages web chargés lors de la navigation. Tu repères la ligne correspondant à la vidéo, aisément identifiable grâce à la taille du fichier (quelques mégaoctets). Tu double-cliques sur cette ligne et le téléchargement de la vidéo démarre.
> 
> Non, je n'arrive pas à faire démarrer le téléchargement .... Rien ne se passe au double-click !!


----------



## redmonolithe (25 Mai 2007)

moi non plus, au double clic une nouvelle fenetre apparait avec le code source....
et la je fait quoi ? ! ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Mai 2007)

bamb a dit:


> iDuck a dit:
> 
> 
> > Pour les vid&#233;os de Youtube, rien de plus facile. Tu joues la vid&#233;o jusqu'au bout avec Safari. Puis tu vas dans le menu Fen&#234;tre > Activit&#233;. Appara&#238;t alors &#224; l'&#233;cran la fen&#234;tre d'activit&#233; de Safari qui recense tous les fichiers des pages web charg&#233;s lors de la navigation. Tu rep&#232;res la ligne correspondant &#224; la vid&#233;o, ais&#233;ment identifiable gr&#226;ce &#224; la taille du fichier (quelques m&#233;gaoctets). Tu double-cliques sur cette ligne et le t&#233;l&#233;chargement de la vid&#233;o d&#233;marre.
> ...


Pour les vid&#233;os de Youtube, je n'ai jamais eu ce probl&#232;me. En revanche, il m'arrive parfois de l'avoir avec Dailymotion. Dans ce cas, essayez d'autres solutions.


----------



## nlex (18 Juillet 2009)

EVOM 
Convert & transfer movies from your computer and the web.
http://thelittleappfactory.com/evom/


----------



## rulian (28 Avril 2010)

Envoyé par iDuck 
Pour les vidéos de Youtube, rien de plus facile. Tu joues la vidéo jusqu'au bout avec Safari. Puis tu vas dans le menu Fenêtre > Activité. Apparaît alors à l'écran la fenêtre d'activité de Safari qui recense tous les fichiers des pages web chargés lors de la navigation. Tu repères la ligne correspondant à la vidéo, aisément identifiable grâce à la taille du fichier (quelques mégaoctets). Tu double-cliques sur cette ligne et le téléchargement de la vidéo démarre. 

Cette solution ne marche plus depuis quelque temps (et je soupçonne la derniere version de Safari 4.0.5)
J utilisais cette méthode car ct la plus simple pour moi. Alors d'après vous, maintenant, quel est le plus simple/rapide pour récupérer une video ?


----------



## PA5CAL (29 Avril 2010)

Chez moi ça marche toujours, comme d'habitude.

Toutefois :
- On n'a pas besoin d'attendre de jouer toute la vidéo. Il suffit que le chargement démarre.
- En double-cliquent sur la ligne, le téléchargement ne démarre pas forcément. Si le navigateur pense qu'il est en mesure de jouer le fichier (et ce, même si finalement il ne le peut pas), alors il l'ouvre dans une autre fenêtre. Dans ce cas, il faut ouvrir la liste des téléchargements (Alt+Cmd+L) et venir y glisser l'adresse du fichier vidéo, qui figure dans la barre d'adresse de la fenêtre (saisir l'icône qui est à gauche avec la souris). Si l'extension du fichier n'est pas correcte, ne pas hésiter à la modifier (il s'agit normalement de fichiers .flv ).


----------



## Zeev (4 Novembre 2011)

Bonsoir, 

Je ne dois vraiment pas être douée car j'ai essayé à peu près toutes les solutions proposées et je n'arrive à rien. 
Je double clic sur l'URL de l'émission que je souhaite enregistrer (Fenêtre/Activité) et cela ouvre une fenêtre quick time mais rien ne s'enregistre. 
J'ai bien peur que vous me répétiez les mêmes solutions mais qui sait, peut-être qu'en 2011 une solution encore plus simple existe.

(L'émission en question est sur tv replay, ou tmc replay).

Je vous remercie par avance.


----------



## PA5CAL (5 Novembre 2011)

Zeev a dit:


> ... cela ouvre une fenêtre quick time


Comme je l'ai indiqué plus haut, l'étape suivante consiste à prendre l'adresse située dans la barre d'outils de cette fenêtre afin de la glisser dans la fenêtre de téléchargement.


----------



## Zeev (5 Novembre 2011)

Merci Pascal, j'ai changé l'extension et la vidéo apparaît avec l'icône VLC. Seul problème je n'ai pas de son, ni d'image quand je clique sur lecture


----------



## PA5CAL (5 Novembre 2011)

L'extension que tu as donnée au fichier ne correspond peut-être pas au format de son contenu.

Cela dit, il n'est pas non plus impossible que les sites se soient dotés d'un dispositif afin d'empêcher la copie des vidéos.


----------

